# TNT Onion Toast



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2010)

An old standby worth bringing back..I just love this and made some to serve tonight to some friends.
Finely chop a large onion or several bunchs of both the white and green scallions, I'm using the scallions. to this mix in several Tab. of mayo, as much as you prefer and that will hold this together,mix in some Wostershershire sauce 3-4 drops and fresh ground pepper...Spread on slices of French bread then broil til bubbly and golden, Serve hot...Should make 16
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 5, 2010)

You've done it again, Kades.  I'll be making this soon. Keep 'em coming.

Lyndalou


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 5, 2010)

very nice recipe...i think it will go well with the pasta im cooking...thanks for sharing


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Lynda and Mama...glad both of ou like the recipe..It is so tasty and makes a great appy.
kades


----------



## sarah (Mar 5, 2010)

what can i say,other than that you always come up with great ideas,this looks easy,quick and yummy,just my kind of recipe,thanks a lot!
 I sometimes make savory french toast that has lots of onions too,and parseley,soyasauce and egg,milk etc,but this looks even easier and different as it has mayo thats broiled,i bet it will be great served with tea or as appetizer,thanks again...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2010)

sarah said:


> what can i say,other than that you always come up with great ideas,this looks easy,quick and yummy,just my kind of recipe,thanks a lot!
> I sometimes make savory french toast that has lots of onions too,and parseley,soyasauce and egg,milk etc,but this looks even easier and different as it has mayo thats broiled,i bet it will be great served with tea or as appetizer,thanks again...


I use it as an appetizer with my family. It's so nice in summer when we bbq and the kids are swimming, because it's quick and easy to make. I like your idea for the savory french toast..emmm Thanks
kades


----------

